# Strother sx 1



## CRU (Aug 4, 2009)

The SX-1 is an awesome bow. Very easy to tune. Very fast and smooth. You won't be disappointed, I promise. They certainly have not went downhill.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't know who is saying Strother is going down hill. Never heard that. Up hill all the way. Could I suggest you go to the forums at http://www.strotherarchery.com/ and asking about the SX-1 there? 

happy hunting, dv


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

I love my SX, favorite bow for 2011. Some say the draw is stiff, but when comparing it to other bows it is one of the nicer draws. Love the adjustable draw stops so you can tweak the let off to your exact liking. They also have one of the smoothest and best roll overs into the valley of any binary style cam I have shot. I dont like it when they just dump into the valley and these dont. These are real sweet shooting bows and if I get picky the only possible negative is that without a stabiizerthey kick back a tad at the shot. No negative effect, just being picky. Most people use a stabilizer so they wont even notice it is there.


----------

